# XM MLB Home Plate gone?



## xtra (Jul 27, 2004)

I listen to 878 MLB Home Plate all night. It is gone?


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

It's not on my channel lineup either.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

It was the only thing worth listening to. Angry email to D* pending!


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

Was there any notice to drop this channel (and maybe others) beforehand? I don't think so. I wonder which side is to blame for the channel lineup change?


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

Don't see it on my All Channels I receive list neither.


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

http://www.orbitcast.com/archives/opie-anthony-gone-from-directv.html

Last night's XM channel update has apparently come with some consequences. DirecTV channel 879, the channel that Opie and Anthony was being broadcast on, is no longer available as you can see from the photo above.

High Voltage also isn't listed among the DirecTV XM Channels, or in the channel lineup on DirecTV's website.

Why? Very good question. I'm sure we'll find out today.

UPDATE: The removal of the channel, along with XM's MLB Home Plate, is due to DirecTV opting to include only music channels in their programming. Feel free to contact DirecTV should you disagree with this programming change.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

There's a bunch of changes - some due to the ClearChannel stations having to carry commercials in May. They've added the new music channels so that the number of commercial free stations is not reduced because of this agreement.

I notice that Channel 22 - The Mix has gone and is replaced by 26 - Flight 26. Also, MLB Home Plate has also disappeared from the online XM service. I would guess it's a licensing issue with MLB, but I don't know for sure.

Edit: At lunch today, Mix 22 is still there although the latest channel lineup does not have it listed.


----------



## minorthr (Nov 24, 2001)

according to a statement from Eric Logan D* decided to move in another direction with the music chanels and remove all talk stations.


----------



## dnelms (May 25, 2002)

Got this from an exec for MLB Programming at XM Radio.



> DTV made a decision to offer a 100% XM music only audio selection and
> recently replaced two XM talk channels -- MLB Home Plate and High
> Voltage, which includes Opie & Anthony Show -- with Liquid Metal and The Torch.


Never affected me until today when I wanted to hear the morning show since I had the day off. My home kit for XM stays at work.


----------



## disco (Mar 27, 2000)

Am I the only one who's receiver brings up a "Channel not purchase (721)" error when trying to tune into The Torch on D*??


----------



## dnelms (May 25, 2002)

Guindalf said:


> Also, MLB Home Plate has also disappeared from the online XM service. I would guess it's a licensing issue with MLB, but I don't know for sure.


MLB Home Plate has never been on the XM's online service due to live look-ins, so there are MLB issues there.


----------



## LeapfrogTIVOdude (Jul 22, 2005)

disco said:


> Am I the only one who's receiver brings up a "Channel not purchase (721)" error when trying to tune into The Torch on D*??


NO your not the only one.I have told Directv about this and they wont fix it.If you want to listen to The Torch please call Directv and complain.This is not right of them.


----------



## disco (Mar 27, 2000)

Calling...(I really don't care, just fighting the fight...)

Busy night...I'm still on hold (9 minutes)...I'm giving up for the night @ 12...


----------



## disco (Mar 27, 2000)

Well, I finally got someone (a good CSR, really), and she's dumbfounded but at least trying to troubleshoot. She's deactivated and then re-activated all my boxes, and still no Torch. She's got me on hold as she speaks with a supervisor....more to come (hopefully).


----------



## disco (Mar 27, 2000)

I spoke too soon...23 *minutes* into the call, and I'm on hold...suddenly, I think she's coming back. *click*

Dial tone.

You've GOT to be kidding me.

I'm done trying. Next??


----------



## LeapfrogTIVOdude (Jul 22, 2005)

disco said:


> I spoke too soon...23 *minutes* into the call, and I'm on hold...suddenly, I think she's coming back. *click*
> 
> Dial tone.
> 
> ...


Directv hung up on me last night about this too.They are very bad!!!!


----------



## disco (Mar 27, 2000)

Well, we must be getting somewhere: 829 (XM's The Torch) now lists in the guide as "Upcoming: The Torch" until tomorrow morning at 3am (central).


----------



## xtra (Jul 27, 2004)

My "angry" letter to DTV:



> I am seriously disappointed that you dropped from XM the ONE channel that I listened to... MLB Home Plate.
> 
> You can have every music channel under the sun and you can't have ONE sports channel? I take MLB extra inning and MLB Home Plate was the perfect extra. Now you have arbitrarily removed it to add more music? BAH.
> 
> ...


Sigh. I'm not blind but my neighbor is.


----------



## LeapfrogTIVOdude (Jul 22, 2005)

disco said:


> Well, we must be getting somewhere: 829 (XM's The Torch) now lists in the guide as "Upcoming: The Torch" until tomorrow morning at 3am (central).


Yeah I noticed that thanks for trying to get this resolved.It looks like 
they are working on it now.


----------



## IOTP (Aug 7, 2001)

My XM "MyFI" receives them just fine.


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

IOTP said:


> My XM "MyFI" receives them just fine.


Don't be a thread crapper.


----------



## dnelms (May 25, 2002)

Does anyone have the XM channel equivalent to "The Torch"? I have printed off XM's new channel lineup and there is NOT a channel called "The Torch". If it's the christian pop a& rock station, that has been renamed "The Message". I'm just trying to remember what channel on XM is was?


----------



## disco (Mar 27, 2000)

The Torch used to be on channel 31. It was removed from satellites and pushed to online & DirecTV just yesterday. There is no equivalent. Channel 32 used to be The Fish. XM basically merged The Torch (Christian Rock) & The Fish (Christian Pop) into The Message (Christian Pop & Rock).


----------



## IOTP (Aug 7, 2001)

TomK said:


> Don't be a thread crapper.


Humor is a beautiful thing. Try it sometime.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

IOTP said:


> Humor is a beautiful thing. Try it sometime.


It's a lot more effective when you're actually funny.

just sayin'...


----------



## xtra (Jul 27, 2004)

_"Thanks for writing. I'm sorry to hear that you're disappointed we no longer carry the MLB Home Plate. I suggest that you order XM Satellite Radio at www.xmradio.com. It has over 170 digital music and entertainment channels, which are available wherever and whenever.

However, we appreciate your suggestion. *We picked the most popular stations to include in our service*. We value your feedback and I have forwarded your suggestion on to DIRECTV management.

We often choose programming based on customer requests, and we conduct customer surveys on a regular basis to get programming ideas. Our various research methods ensure that we consider the best programming options for our customers.

Thanks again for writing and I apologize for any inconvenience this issue has caused. Stay tuned to DIRECTV.com for the latest news and information about our service

Sincerely,
James
DIRECTV Customer Service "_

I hate when companies flat out lie to me. I simply refuse to believe that the MLB Home Plate was less popular than every single music choice. Not likely.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

xtra said:


> _"Thanks for writing. I'm sorry to hear that you're disappointed we no longer carry the MLB Home Plate. I suggest that you order XM Satellite Radio at www.xmradio.com. It has over 170 digital music and entertainment channels, which are available wherever and whenever.
> 
> However, we appreciate your suggestion. *We picked the most popular stations to include in our service*. We value your feedback and I have forwarded your suggestion on to DIRECTV management.
> 
> ...


So quit DirecTV and get XM. You'll save at least 40 bucks a month and your life will be perfect.


----------



## disco (Mar 27, 2000)

disco said:


> Well, we must be getting somewhere: 829 (XM's The Torch) now lists in the guide as "Upcoming: The Torch" until tomorrow morning at 3am (central).


Nope...still no Torch...


----------



## IOTP (Aug 7, 2001)

macquariumguy said:


> It's a lot more effective when you're actually funny.
> 
> just sayin'...


See that's better.


----------



## disco (Mar 27, 2000)

The Torch is now back on, and what an amazing week for O&A. First, their "announcement" of syndication in 7 major markets via CBS RAdio, and now....from Orbitcast:


> *Opie & Anthony to return to DirecTV's XM lineup!*
> The pests will enjoy this one. Not even a full work week has gone by since DirecTV removed O&A from the lineup, and word has it that DirecTV is reinstating them back today or tomorrow. According to people familiar with the matter, DirecTV was overwhelmed by the response (read: pest attack) and has decided to bring back Opie and Anthony.
> 
> No word on whether MLB Home Plate will return as well, or what the channel number will be.


From Anthony himself on Wackbag.com:


> CONGRATS PESTS!!!!
> I just spoke with ELo and he said Direct TV called him AMAZED with the support for XM202. They are putting it back on later today or tomorrow and making an official announcment on Tuesday.
> 
> You mother******* are too much! Great job. **** like this is UNHEARD of in radio. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## gordon1fan (Feb 25, 2004)

Who cares, I have a Sirius Satellite Radio. I hardly listen to XM radio on DirecTV.


----------



## raiderguy8 (Apr 24, 2006)

I have had Sirius for almost 3 years and compared to XM, I am glad I chose Sirius. That being said, I am sad that they have taken the MLB channel off the D* lineup.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

The XM thru DirecTV we have no choice about one way of the other so I do listen a little. I would never pay monthly for it or Sirius either.

Glad the O&A are back, maybe MLB will be back too.


----------

